# How to find out if a company pay while on maternity leave



## pinkyBear (11 Feb 2008)

Hi there,
I have decided to start looking for a new job.. for many reasons. However in the next few years Mr. Bear and I would like to start planning for a family - the one thing is I could not affoard to work for a company that does not pay you while on Maternity leave...

What is the best way of finding this out? 
P


----------



## Purple (11 Feb 2008)

Ask them?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Once you get to the job offer stage you should get a copy of the contract of employment which should clarify whether or not they pay salary (in part or full) during maternity leave.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Feb 2008)

> you should get a copy of the contract of employment


But do you not at that point have to give them references - I really want to keep it quiet that I am looking for work and if I give them a reference point at work - my manager will have an idea I am job hunting . If you understand.

If I ask an emplyer at interview - I definatly will not get hired! 
P.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

pinkyBear said:


> But do you not at that point have to give them references - I really want to keep it quiet that I am looking for work and if I give them a reference point at work - my manager will have an idea I am job hunting . If you understand.


In my experience most employers understand that asking the current employer for a reference could leave the applicant in an awkward position and so they don't do it. 


> If I ask an emplyer at interview - I definatly will not get hired!
> P.


Why? Surely discrimination on such grounds is illegal?


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Feb 2008)

> Surely discrimination on such grounds is illegal?


Absolutly - but it does happen in IT.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

pinkyBear said:


> Absolutly - but it does happen in IT.


If it happens then the victims should take action.


----------



## pinkyBear (11 Feb 2008)

> If it happens then the victims should take action.


 - Very difficult to prove and I have heard of people taking action against an employer for a particular case (sexual harrasment) and as a result have never been able to work in the particular field (HR).


----------



## Purple (11 Feb 2008)

I agree with PinkyBear that it would be almost impossible to prove that you didn’t get a job because you asked about maternity leave benefits.

Do any of the companies that you are interested in looking at have websites with benefits listed? (some American MNC’s do)
Can you call their HR department and without giving you name just ask them?
You could also just lie and call them saying you are a freelance journalist doing research and ask them about their maternity leave policy.
I don’t think there is a database anywhere that will just give you the answers you need.


----------



## PMCK (11 Feb 2008)

All the company is entitled to do is give you up to 26 weeks off and guarantee your job when you return. The government will pay you some cash (I don't know how much), most companies will then contribute the difference to make up your wages, but they don't have to.
You are best asking your employeer! But first consult the Department of Enterprise Trade and Employment (www.entemp.ie) to know exactly what you will get from them.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

PMCK said:


> The government will pay you some cash (I don't know how much)


"May" pay you some cash - you need to meet the relevant qualifying conditions for _Maternity Benefit _to get anything.


> most companies will then contribute the difference to make up your wages


Are you sure that "most" companies do this? I doubt it.


> But first consult the Department of Enterprise Trade and Employment (www.entemp.ie) to know exactly what you will get from them.


What do you mean? _DETE _don't pay anything in this context!


----------



## truthseeker (11 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Are you sure that "most" companies do this? I doubt it.


 
Agreed - I would have said that 'most' private companies dont pay you anything at all.


----------



## PMCK (11 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> "May" pay you some cash - you need to meet the relevant qualifying conditions for _Maternity Benefit _to get anything.
> Are you sure that "most" companies do this? I doubt it.
> What do you mean? _DETE _don't pay anything in this context!


 
It's not that DETE will pay anything but from their site you can get the correct info as to our rights etc. They should also tell you exactly how much cash you are entitled to


----------



## redstar (11 Feb 2008)

My employer (large IT multinational) pays full salary for the 26weeks maternity leave provided that any social welfare benefit is paid directly to the employer.

In my experience all the multinationals copy each others benefits so I would expect a similar policy exists across the industry. I don't know about smaller companies, though, so maybe you should just apply for a job with one of the larger companies only ?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

redstar said:


> My employer (large IT multinational) pays full salary for the 26weeks maternity leave provided that any social welfare benefit is paid directly to the employer.
> 
> In my experience all the multinationals copy each others benefits so I would expect a similar policy exists across the industry. I don't know about smaller companies, though, so maybe you should just apply for a job with one of the larger companies only ?


I doubt that multinationals provide the same benefits for all staff!


----------



## redstar (11 Feb 2008)

> I doubt that multinationals provide the same benefits for all staff!


Maybe not, but the variation is not that great. I've worked for three major IT companies and they all had the same maternity policy applying to all their staff in Ireland ie did not matter which grade the employee was on.


----------



## kellysayers (11 Feb 2008)

Ask others who work in the company if possible.


----------



## NiallP (11 Feb 2008)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> I have decided to start looking for a new job.. for many reasons. However in the next few years Mr. Bear and I would like to start planning for a family - the one thing is I could not affoard to work for a company that does not pay you while on Maternity leave...
> 
> What is the best way of finding this out?
> P



Post the name of the relevant company on here. You will still preserve your anonymity, and there a fair likelihood that someone who works there will help you out.


----------

